# I7-9750h Undervolting EDP OTHER problem



## slimps (Apr 13, 2021)

Hello everyone, im currently trying to undervolt my 9750h but whatever i try i was not able to get rid of edp other sign in all 3 sections (yellow) (CORE, GPU, RING). It's always there and i don't really know what it means. Any kind of help would be appriciated.


----------



## AOne (Apr 13, 2021)

Increase Power Limit 4 to 130 or 140 until EDP on all 3 is gone.


----------



## slimps (Apr 13, 2021)

Fixed. Thank you.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 13, 2021)

@slimps - I noticed in your screenshot that you have Speed Shift EPP checked on the main screen of ThrottleStop. Most recent computers enable Speed Shift Technology automatically in the BIOS. Your computer does not do this so if you want to use Speed Shift, you have to first enable it in the TPL window.

After you check the Speed Shift box in the TPL window, press Apply and on the main screen you should see *SST* appear in green. Now Speed Shift Technology is enabled. Now you can adjust the Speed Shift EPP value on the main screen to control your CPU.

Setting EPP to 0 is for maximum CPU speed regardless of load. Setting EPP to 80 is a good compromise for laptops. This allows the CPU to slow down when lightly loaded. Not that important when plugged in but most laptop owners seem to prefer a slow CPU when it is idle.


----------

